# Self scrambling cube



## peterbone (Apr 15, 2011)

I had an idea for a new cube. Probably been thought of before but I couldn't find anything. Either that or it's a stupid idea. It would be a cube with colour changing lights for the faces similar to the Rubik's Touch. The difference would be that you can turn the faces like a normal cube. You could make it scramble itself instantly - the colours wouldn't change while you're solving it. The main advantage would be that it could be used as a trainer to randomly give OLL / PLL / CLL / ELL, etc cases to solve without you having to do the set-up. You could also perform multi solve speed-cubing without having to change cube between solves. It would have to have internal sensors to detect the configuration of the cubelets in order to light the correct faces and can also be used to detect when the cube is solved.


----------



## Bapao (Apr 15, 2011)

It would be pretty hard to make something like that but even harder to make it a good speed cube. Like GuHong / LingYun good I mean...
Nice idea though. I don't mind preparing my cube for cases myself...


----------



## Owen (Apr 15, 2011)

Such a device would be extremely difficult, if not impossible, to build.


----------



## peterbone (Apr 15, 2011)

I haven't thought through all the technical details but I don't see why it shouldn't be possible. Challenging yes. The sensors could work using magnetic patterns to give a unique binary signature that can be read by sensors on the centre pieces - then no need for electrical contacts that will be effected by lube or dirt. The electronics would be in the core - no problem getting it small enough nowadays. I concede that it may be impractical in terms of costs and demand for such a device.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 15, 2011)

Interesting idea, when I clicked on this thread I first assumed you were going to be talking about a cube that mechanically scrambled itself, lol.


----------



## Bapao (Apr 15, 2011)

I contemplated this concept when I was considering getting a Touch. 
What makes it hard is that the corners and edges are not physically connected to the core in classic cube designs. I've been giving it some thought and the device would need to implement technology that can wirelessly transfer energy from one piece to another. Even if you were able to design something in that direction that works, it would be expensive and probably not up to the beating that a speed cube typically endures. It would also need to work flawlessly all the time in order to prevent frustration. Even if the specs aren't up to speed cubing, it could still serve as an expensive tutorial device I guess...


----------



## peterbone (Apr 15, 2011)

@b4p4076, read my wireless solution above involving magnets. Each cubelet could contain its own battery so no need to transfer energy.


----------



## Bapao (Apr 15, 2011)

peterbone said:


> @b4p4076, read my wireless solution above involving magnets. Each cubelet could contain its own battery so no need to transfer energy.


 
You got your post in there whilst I was still giving my keyboard the old two-finger treatment  Excellent idea though  So that also provides the LEDs in the pieces with power? 

Edit: sorry, I should learn to read, each cubie has its own battery...that makes a lot of batteries to replace though. Rechargeable?


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't think the cube could fit in the circuit board


----------



## Bapao (Apr 15, 2011)

You could have a charger shaped like a box that you put the cube into to charge it. Each piece would have small recessed metal contacts like the Touch does and the box would have corresponding spring loaded pin-contacts inside that match up to the pieces....


----------



## Whippopotamus (Apr 15, 2011)

I think that the cube itself could fit the technology, I mean, seriously I have a working model helicopter, which apart from the blades, is smaller than a rubiks cube. The first step here, in my humble opinion, is to actually design a decent cube; and THEN proceed to fit the electronics, etc. into it (probably as a DIY job)....


----------

